# Layout blinds



## Ducksanddogs (Oct 9, 2016)

Hey guys. I'm looking into getting a layout blind. Do any of you use some and what are your experiences? Just doing some research before I drop some cash on one. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

It really depends on what you like. There are blinds that have a framed body, backrest and doors and there are others that have a backrest only frame. I personally like the backrest only with the flaps for doors. Rogers Goosebuster XL LP will be the next one I buy. Right now I have a Avery Ground Force full frame, but it's tight to move around in.
https://www.rogerssportinggoods.com/hunting/blinds/layout-blinds.html


----------



## utahbigbull (May 9, 2012)

As Fowl said, depends on many factors. Are you looking for more comfort or more concealment? If you want concealment, there are non framed blinds that will get your profile lower, but not nearly as comfortable as a framed blind with a head rest. Are you going to be hunting wet or snow covered fields? If so, I HIGHLY recommend one with a waterproof bottom. I am a rather tall fella at 6'7" and a bit on the large side so I need a larger blind to fit me. I ran a Cabela's Ultimate for four years and it served me well. Last winter, I bought a Rogers Goose Buster XL and it is pretty much the same blind as the Cabela's for less and fits me a little better.


----------



## goosefreak (Aug 20, 2009)

Get as low profile as you can get. I have 3 xlanders which in my opinion are the best blinds made, but they don't make them anymore. I have a Rogers Goosebuster LP XL as well, I love that blind, plenty of room, low profile And no frames in the door which I prefer especially when trying to be concealed the best I can. If I were you I would buy a GooseBuster LP XL


----------



## goosefreak (Aug 20, 2009)

By the way, the LP stands for low profile, and so it would be a GooseBuster low profile extra large essentially


----------



## fish-n-fool (May 26, 2009)

*Herters backpacker layout blind.*

I bought mine to hunt lake shores that have very little vegetation and no water,so like these guys have emphasized already low profile is important to conceal the blind in low cover. I can lay the chair down just so it supports my head and prevent neck soreness.
http://www.cabelas.com/product/Herters-Back-Packer-Layout-Blind/1827298.uts
I got mine for $69.00 in November of last year.

This is a great one for doing that type of hunting. I want portable and light, so a frame blind was not for me.

Some in the field:
https://goo.gl/photos/ZFQUi8xQT7cnx8Lw9

good luck on your search. 
fnf8)


----------



## goosefreak (Aug 20, 2009)

By once cry once. Layout blind hunting is a whole different style. I love hunting out of my layout blind more than anything, I invest in that style of hunting with full body decoys, blinds, snow covers, location to use the gear which could be the marsh, a lake shore, or a field. And having the best low-profile blind is my number one priority. I also spend a good amount of time laying in a layout blind. So I invest in good blinds that are comfortable to lay in that shelter me from wind, and weather. My goose buster is lightweight. And I'm a little more crazy than a lot of guys are so to put it in perspective, there are times where I have packed my goose Buster, three dozen silhouettes, and one dozen full bodies in my jet sled 1.5 miles one way to shoot geese, and I did shoot geese. I didn't have any issue packing a 10-15 pound blind because when you walk that far it doesn't matter how lightweight your blind is when you're packing decoys with it. So No doubt, I would sacrifice a lightweight cheesy blind for a good quality blind, And those goose busters are not heavy blinds, they are pretty lightweight. There are a couple frame bars in them but you're only talking a difference of a few ounces. most any other time, I'm driving into a field or I get my boat close to or right where I want to hunt


----------



## goosefreak (Aug 20, 2009)

I am in Taylorsville if you want to see a goose Buster LP XL in real life


----------



## Pumpgunner (Jan 12, 2010)

Goosefreak how waterproof is the Goose Buster? I've been looking hard at the cabelas ultimates because they claim they are waterproof up to 10", if the Rogers one is similar it would make it a serious contender for me.


----------



## goosefreak (Aug 20, 2009)

Pumpgunner said:


> Goosefreak how waterproof is the Goose Buster? I've been looking hard at the cabelas ultimates because they claim they are waterproof up to 10", if the Rogers one is similar it would make it a serious contender for me.


I'v had my goosebuster in 4 inches of water dry as a bone, thats what it is rated for. Its got a heavy duty rubber bottom and sidewalls that go up 4 inches. If it were me, I wouldn't mess around with a blind claiming to be waterproof up to 10 inches unless I had a neo-tub.

I'v talked with guys who have used blinds that are waterproof up to "10 inches" and they say its a crap claim, or it starts leaking after a few uses.

When I bought my goosebuster I was actually wanting a blind that wasn't waterproof because I never really hunted in the water but, I did some review research on the goosebuster blind and it was the dementions that I wanted so I bought it and 1 thing that I found in common amongst a lot of the reviews were that people were getting rid of the blinds similar to the ones you mentioned and getting the goosebuster in its place, I discovered people were having better waterproofing results. Again, up to 4 inches.

IMO, if I were hunting water deeper than a goosebuster can handle, I would use a jetsled or a neo-tub, Regardless of the blind

in the end I LOVE my Goosebuster LP XL and I do love the heavy duty rubber bottom because I do hunt in some water situations. I want to buy another one


----------



## Pumpgunner (Jan 12, 2010)

goosefreak said:


> I'v had my goosebuster in 4 inches of water dry as a bone, thats what it is rated for. Its got a heavy duty rubber bottom and sidewalls that go up 4 inches. If it were me, I wouldn't mess around with a blind claiming to be waterproof up to 10 inches unless I had a neo-tub.
> 
> I'v talked with guys who have used blinds that are waterproof up to "10 inches" and they say its a crap claim, or it starts leaking after a few uses.
> 
> ...


Thanks man, that's exactly the info I was looking for. For me and the places I hunt there's kind of a grey area between where I can use a layout and where I'm better off in a coffin or one of my layout sleds, there's a few areas where it's not really deep enough for a coffin but maybe too deep for a layout blind. I will take a look at the Goosebuster-sounds like what I'm looking for!


----------



## Stimmy (Sep 10, 2007)

Great info Freak. my x-lander is wearing out, I am going to take a close look at this blind.

E


----------



## Ducksanddogs (Oct 9, 2016)

Agreed. Sounds like you all are in the same page. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## goosefreak (Aug 20, 2009)

Stimmy said:


> Great info Freak. my x-lander is wearing out, I am going to take a close look at this blind.
> 
> E


I bought my Goosebuster LP XL because it was the closest thing I could get to an Xlander.


----------



## rjefre (Sep 8, 2007)

I am dreading the day that my X-Lander wears out. For my needs, it is the best layout ever made. Good thread...Thanks for the info!
R


----------



## NVDuckin (Apr 18, 2016)

Do you guys take these blinds into any WMA's, or mostly for field hunting?


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

NVDuckin said:


> Do you guys take these blinds into any WMA's, or mostly for field hunting?


Both


----------



## goosefreak (Aug 20, 2009)

NVDuckin said:


> Do you guys take these blinds into any WMA's, or mostly for field hunting?


I'v used my goosebuster at Farmington in 3-4 inches of water with zero issues. 
I would guess I had its abilities maxed out.

Before my goosebuster I would build beds of phrag and lay my Xlander on it. That would work fine for me too.

The goosebuster LP XL is excellent in the fields too. It is the closest thing to an Xlander, just a frogs hair bigger.

(for all to know: the Goosebuster LP XL is 1 inch wider and 3 inches longer and 1/4" taller than the Xlander. Not much to make a difference. I lay it next to my other 3 Xlanders and it hides just as good


----------



## JerryH (Jun 17, 2014)

rjefre said:


> I am dreading the day that my X-Lander wears out. For my needs, it is the best layout ever made. Good thread...Thanks for the info!
> R


 R & Stimmy
Check out the new Ron Latshaw's Quick Draw blind at Prairiewind decoys. 
Some things come full circle.


----------



## rjefre (Sep 8, 2007)

Will do! Thanks!
R


----------

